# The Monster Movie Collections.



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You read it right. Plural, not singular. Tomorrows date, April 27, will see the release of not one but TWO sets! Universal of course, releases Not only it's *Dracula, Frankenstein * and *The Wolfman * collections in single copies, but in a box set with busts of the monsters themselves. The *Dracula* disc includes: *Dracula (1931), Dracula's Daughter, Son of Dracula, House of Dracula * and the Spanish version that was made at the same time as the original, *El Conde Dracula.* 
The *Frankenstein* disc includes: *Frankenstein, Bride of Frankenstein, Son of Frankenstein, Ghost of Frankenstein* and *House of Frankenstein* 
The *Wolfman* disc includes: *The Wolfman, Frankenstein Meets The Wolfman, The Werewolf of London* and *She-Wolf of London.* 
Each DVD have commentaries, documentaries and special features from contemparary's in the field of Horror like Rick Baker, John Landis, and David J. Skal. I pre-ordered mine, and it should arrive at my home in a few short days. Here's my complaint:

It seems the Hammer studio's are releasing their own set that includes other DVD's being released tomorrow! In this set: *The Curse of Frankenstein, The Horror of Dracula, Frankenstein Must Be Destroyed, The Mummy, Taste the Blood of Dracula * and *Dracula Has Risen From The Grave.*

Ain't this a bitch? I was peeved to no end when I found this out, money being as short as it is right now, and I had already ordered the one, I cannot have the other! But then that light bulb that goes off in our heads ever so often when an idea occurs, went off in that dark cranium of mine almost immediately; "Hey, there's always Fathers Day!" I gleefully reminded myself. I have already put in my request to my darling wife. Perhaps all is not at loss after all.

There you have it. If you haven't put in your orders yet, I recommend you do so. With the Universal Monster DVD's or the set, you can't lose for all the goodies you get. I don't know if Hammer put in any extras with theirs, but I wouldn't rule it out. Since I am a fan of both studio's monsters, I will own both sets. Gotta support the Horror Community if you want to keep hope alive!


----------

